# How I've recovered after 5 years of DP/DR (MUST read if you suffer!)



## Izzy95 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi,

A while ago I finally recovered from 5 long years of DPDR. Now I'm back here for the LAST time to share EVERYTHING I've learned and discovered, so you guys don't need to go through the same hell as me.

*Background*

My Depersonalization/Derealization started after I used hard drugs at a party. First I didn't know where the weird "unreal" feeling came from, so I kept using drugs at parties (which was obviously very stupid from me, because it made my DPDR VERY strong).

When I stopped using drugs I was left with a LOT of anxiety/stress, felt very depressed, wanted to end my life at some points, was afraid of going outside in public, very low on energy, and always felt very spaced out in my mind. I thought I would NEVER feel "normal" / alive again.

*What I've tried*

I started to research DPDR more and more, I've read like EVERY recovery story on this forum, saw like EVERY video on YouTube, did several therapies (Acupuncture, hypnosis, breathing, meditation, EFT, EMDR and 2 special therapy for dpdr), tried like EVERY anti-anxiety supplement (L-Theanine, Ashwasganda, Valerian, st. John's wort etc. etc. etc.), and tried a LOT of other things against dpdr/anxiety, basically everything you can find.

*What worked for me?*

Some things didn't work at all for me, some things worked a bit, and some things worked VERY good. I will start off with things that worked a bit:

Worked A bit

- Meditation: helped to clear my mind at the end of the day, so I could think clearer and sleep better. So it did help me to feel a bit better. But: when I started to recover I wasn't doing meditation anymore for some months. So I can help you to feel a bit better, but it's not necessary.

- Drinking a lot of water, multi-vitamin, magnesium etc.: gave me a bit more energy and made me feel a bit happier, but again, not necessary to recover in my opinion.

- TRE (tension/trauma release exercise): Might have done something for me by processing trauma, but not sure, very hard to tell.

- Nofap: made me feel a bit less anxious in general, but also hard to tell if it did a lot, because sometimes I felt it made me more anxious. But it's good to take a break at least, so your dopamine receptors can recover.

- Cold showers: Gave me more energy after I was drained from a long day, but don't know if it helped in the long run.

Worked A LOT!:

- Walking: I know a lot of people talk about exercise. For me, going to the gym drained me very hard. But what helped me a lot is going for a walk. Why did this work? Because 1. you release energy (if you sit all day without moving you store energy in your body, which turns into anxiety if you don't use it), 2. because it cleared my mind (while walking, I process everything in my mind, because you're not watching tv or something, your mind isn't distracted) 3. at the same time you're outside in the sunlight with fresh air in nature around trees etc., which is very good for you. And 4. it doesn't take much time and doesn't takes a lot of energy; even a 15 minute walk can make you feel great already, after I walked I have MORE energy than before, with a clear mind. Just try it; walk EVERY day for at least 10-15 minutes. I really felt a lot worse when I didn't walk for almost a week or so.

- Stretching: because of anxiety the muscles in your body become VERY tight. Because they're so tight, they create pains and even more anxiety, and you stay in this "defensive state / mechanism" (DPDR). By stretching all your muscles, you really feel a release immediately, you can breathe better, less anxiety in general, etc. Just search stretches on YouTube and do some every evening before you go to bed (or whenever you want).

- Crying: By forcing yourself to cry, you can release emotions. First it's hard to cry, but try this: put on earphones, put on sad music (sad lyrics that touch you, or gives you memories), and just focus on the music and nothing else. Sing the lyrics in your head, and after a few songs you probably will cry, and after that you will feel better.

- And last but not least: this is the thing that helped me the MOST: Out of ALL supplements I've tried (at least 15 different ones), THIS is the one that helped me SO much: CBD Oil. Other supplements (like L-theanine etc.) did nothing or a very little bit, but after a few weeks you build tolerance for them so they don't work anymore... NOT with CBD oil: because it has REVERSE tolerance it works even BETTER over time. Seriously, I love this supplement, I think I wouldn't be able to recover without this. I made me feel sooo much better (way less anxiety, no fear of going outside and talk to people anymore, energy levels WAY less drained, no depressed feelings, everything felt SO much better). It did SO much for me, and still does. It really was the missing key for me. It REALLY helps you to go through your day so much easier. I really HIGHLY recommend EVERYONE that suffers from DPDR or anxiety or anything related to try CBD oil, just try it and experience the benefits yourself. Just forget ALL the other supplements/herbs, this is the only one you really need in my opinion. If you're interested in CBD oil, I HIGHLY recommend checking out this website: *www.cbdoilarticles.com*, it covers EVERYTHING you need to know (the best CBD dosage, how to use it, the different methods and forms, best brands, and even a complete CBD beginner's guide).

- And my last tips might be a bit obvious, but they are really important: no caffeine/drugs/ alcohol & minimize sugar intake, just minimize the things that are bad for you in general!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow, congratualtions! That's a long time to suffer, thanks for sharing your story. Oddly a lot here are things I currently do that I am hoping will help. And you are about the 3rd or 4th person in recent months to mention CBD oil. It helps my sleep for sure, I am waiting to be paid to invest in some gummies again! I do have the oil though which I just took after reading this lol

Things you mentioned I am doing are: CBD, stretching, jogging 1 mile a day (you walked), cold showers, meditation. I would say cold showers have a LOT of health benefits so keep it up! It stimulates immunity, makes brown fat cells which increase metabolism and increases blood flow to the brain. They used to use it to treat depression! I was sure CBD would cure me at one stage as it acts in an opposite way to THC. I am starting it again soon properly!

This gives me hope. A lot of people are mentioning these sort of things helping them recover. Meditation, yoga and exercise have REAL impacts on the brain and body. Was your DP chronic or intermittent? Thanks again!


----------



## Izzy95 (Feb 25, 2019)

Broken said:


> Wow, congratualtions! That's a long time to suffer, thanks for sharing your story. Oddly a lot here are things I currently do that I am hoping will help. And you are about the 3rd or 4th person in recent months to mention CBD oil. It helps my sleep for sure, I am waiting to be paid to invest in some gummies again! I do have the oil though which I just took after reading this lol
> 
> Things you mentioned I am doing are: CBD, stretching, jogging 1 mile a day (you walked), cold showers, meditation. I would say cold showers have a LOT of health benefits so keep it up! It stimulates immunity, makes brown fat cells which increase metabolism and increases blood flow to the brain. They used to use it to treat depression! I was sure CBD would cure me at one stage as it acts in an opposite way to THC. I am starting it again soon properly!
> 
> This gives me hope. A lot of people are mentioning these sort of things helping them recover. Meditation, yoga and exercise have REAL impacts on the brain and body. Was your DP chronic or intermittent? Thanks again!


Good to hear buddy, keep doing these things, you're on the right track! Yes, CBD is amazing right, I really believe it's the future replacement for many medications etc. And cold showers are good as well indeed, but can be hard to do sometimes lol, especially in winter. But I will keep doing all these things for sure, as they just make me feel very good in general. To answer your question: my DPDR was VERY severe/chronic 24/7 in the beginning. When I started to recover I became less and less gradually, the last 6-9 months or so it wasn't 24/7 anymore, but only when I was tired, anxious or at crowded places. But most part of the day I wasn't even aware of the dpdr anymore in the final months!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh CBD is awesome and relaxing. How long did you take it before it took effect? Also what form/doseage a day?


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your recovery. Your advice seems very practical and makes good sense. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Izzy95 (Feb 25, 2019)

Broken said:


> Yeh CBD is awesome and relaxing. How long did you take it before it took effect? Also what form/doseage a day?


Exactly! For me it worked immediately by avoiding me of getting anxious at crowded places etc. after I took it, but after I took it consistently every day for a few weeks I also felt more happy and energized etc. all day and less anxiety in general. I use tincture drops, and I take between 30 to max 40 mg of really high quality CBD oil.


----------



## Izzy95 (Feb 25, 2019)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Congratulations on your recovery. Your advice seems very practical and makes good sense. Thanks for sharing your story.


Thanks! And you're welcome, good luck with your recovery! Hope the advice can help you.


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes congrats on your recovery! I do agree cbd does help but I think it depends which brand and how much you take.. the first cbd brand I took was pretty effective but not where I wanted to be but then again I was taking 10mg which is a low dose lol and if I went to a higher dose, it was so expensive. Then I experimented with others that had no effect. Do you mind sharing which brand you take?


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Cbd helped me get off my medication without crippling withdrawals I hear people usually have


----------



## Izzy95 (Feb 25, 2019)

Cali123 said:


> Yes congrats on your recovery! I do agree cbd does help but I think it depends which brand and how much you take.. the first cbd brand I took was pretty effective but not where I wanted to be but then again I was taking 10mg which is a low dose lol and if I went to a higher dose, it was so expensive. Then I experimented with others that had no effect. Do you mind sharing which brand you take?


Thanks! Yes exactly, it depends a LOT on the brand you use and the dosage. A good or bad brand can make SO much difference, for real. That's why I included the website about CBD oil, I use that exact info for dosage and brands.


----------



## Izzy95 (Feb 25, 2019)

Cali123 said:


> Cbd helped me get off my medication without crippling withdrawals I hear people usually have


Awesome! CBD is amazing right.


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Okay so which brand did you use?


----------



## Todd (Mar 4, 2018)

I am intrigued. What are your thoughts of the usage of this product?

The shipping is fast so it's really convenient for me. 
https://faircannacare.com/product/full-spectrum-cbd-tincture-1000mg/


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

my doc warned me about cbd oil . that it might trigger psychosis . otherwise I would love to try it too


----------



## Todd (Mar 4, 2018)

Psyborg said:


> my doc warned me about cbd oil . that it might trigger psychosis . otherwise I would love to try it too


Here is a few articles I found addressing that concern. Take it with a grain of salt.

https://manywordsonevoice.com/2018/05/17/can-cbd-oil-cause-psychosis/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/daviddisalvo/2018/08/31/study-cbd-from-marijuana-may-reset-the-brain-to-counteract-symptoms-of-psychosis/#4d0736696a36


----------

